# Face Angle



## Nick_Toye (May 4, 2014)

Ok, can I clarify what it means when you can adjust the Loft and Face Angle on some of these Drivers, woods and hybrids.

I'm not sure what they mean by the left right or neutral face.  Is that how I address the ball?


----------



## srixon 1 (May 4, 2014)

Nick_Toye said:



			Ok, can I clarify what it means when you can adjust the Loft and Face Angle on some of these Drivers, woods and hybrids.

I'm not sure what they mean by the left right or neutral face.  Is that how I address the ball?
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at this, it might explain some of your qustions

http://www.golfclub-technology.com/driver-face-angle.html

http://www.golfclub-technology.com/adjustabledriver.html


----------



## Nick_Toye (May 4, 2014)

Ok, so closed is right and open is left?


----------



## the_coach (May 4, 2014)

Nick_Toye said:



			Ok, can I clarify what it means when you can adjust the Loft and Face Angle on some of these Drivers, woods and hybrids.

I'm not sure what they mean by the left right or neutral face.  Is that how I address the ball?
		
Click to expand...

At impact if your face angle is pointing left that's where the ball will start, pointing right it will start right, square it'll start straight, what happens to the direction of travel after that initial start line depends on both where on the face the ball was struck (center, heel, toe) & what the direction of the swing path was traveling in.

Example, if you're trying to get rid of a slice, so you adjust the face angle of an adjustable club by direction/orientation (or/& weights adjustment) so the face is closed, so looking left of square, if your swing path is still heavily out to in, the ball will now start even further left than it would have if the face had been left in the 'square' orientation. Depending on how much the adjusted closed face differs from the swing path (in degrees) the ball could either stay straight left, start left & move even further left, or start left 7 come back right some.

If you're trying to change a flight direction pattern you not only need to be aware of face angle through impact but have to work on the swing path direction also. Plus before you start any of this make sure you have the grip in the correct position.


----------



## the_coach (May 4, 2014)

Nick_Toye said:



			Ok, so closed is right and open is left?
		
Click to expand...

No the opposite, a face angle looking to the right of the ball/target line at address/impact is open, looking to left is closed.


----------



## Nick_Toye (May 4, 2014)

the_coach said:



			No the opposite, a face angle looking to the right of the ball/target line at address/impact is open, looking to left is closed.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah sorry that's what I meant.

I just have a Covert Driver that has adjustable lofts and face angle, but I just don't get how it works.  Even though I may be new to the game and I don't need to know as such, I like to know how things work.  Just how I'm built.


----------



## Nick_Toye (May 4, 2014)

Actually, what would be the best setting for someone just starting?

I have 8 to 12 degree options, which is the best to set the neutral at?


----------



## MadAdey (May 4, 2014)

My advice to a beginner is to crank the loft to it's maximum. You may hit it high and not as far as the lower loft settings, but you will probably hit it straighter. Do not let it get into your head though that by closing the face will cure a bad slice and vice versa. From what I have seen it just does not work like that.


----------



## Nick_Toye (May 4, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			My advice to a beginner is to crank the loft to it's maximum. You may hit it high and not as far as the lower loft settings, but you will probably hit it straighter. Do not though let it get into your head though that by closing the face will cure a bad slice and vice versa. From what I have seen it just does not work like that.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah agree.  So set my neutral setting to 12 degrees (the highest setting) ?


----------



## the_coach (May 4, 2014)

Nick_Toye said:



			Actually, what would be the best setting for someone just starting?

I have 8 to 12 degree options, which is the best to set the neutral at?
		
Click to expand...

If you're going to experiment yourself to find out what happens, (nothing wrong with that necessarily, you only learn through a learned experience, though guidance with a Pro with a Launch Monitor would speed the learning process up some.)

My advice would be, make sure your grip is correct, your address set-up aim alignment & posture correct too, then start with the settings at 12Âº & neutral & go from there. Remember the driver ball position further up opposite lead heel (easy to leave shoulders open at address if your not careful) your head & upper body need to stay behind the ball through impact feeling that the hands arms club swing past your center, weight has to be on lead leg.

When you're set up important you have a spine tilt away from target, lead shoulder higher than trail shoulder & your trail shoulder needs to work from the top of the backswing down, under & through impact  so you have to retain that spine tilt away from target from setup through to impact, to give you a nice upwards AoA.


----------



## Nick_Toye (May 4, 2014)

Well I am going to book a lesson with my local PGA coach at the range.  Make sure I am on the right starting off point.


----------

